# Xubuntu ohne CD auf Laptop mit XP installiern



## Mojo (24. Oktober 2008)

Hey,
ich will auf meinen alten Laptop Xubuntu installieren. Jetzt ist dort noch Win XP drauf allerdings ist er dadurch extrem langsam. Ich hab mir die alternative CD von Xubuntu geladen, hab jezt nur dass Problem dass ich es nicht installieren kann, da der Laptop kein CD-Laufwerk mehr hat. Ich hab dann wubi geholt und so installiert doch wenn ich jetzt Xubuntu booten will komm ich wieder in ein Installer Menü wo ich dann verschieden Modi zum installieren auswählen kann doch bei jedem kommt Error 15: File Not Found. Wie kann ich es sonst noch installieren?

MfG
Mojo


----------



## uuodan (24. Oktober 2008)

Wenn dein Notebook von USB-Medien booten kann, würde ein USB-Stick z.B. helfen. Einfacher wäre es aber, wenn du dir ein CD-Rom Laufwerk besorgst.


----------



## Mojo (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft von usb zu booten. Und ein CD laufwerk will ich mir jetzt icht kaufen ich hätte noch ein externes aber das ging bis jetzt auch noch nicht.


----------



## Mojo (24. Oktober 2008)

Könnt ihr mir ein kleines Linux empfehlen dass ich von diskette booten kann?


----------



## k-b (24. Oktober 2008)

fli4l: News


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Du könntest ein fertig installiertes Ubuntu-System auf eine ext3-Partition kopieren, dann den Bootloader manuell einspielen. Am einfachsten (und ohne große Gefahr durch Fehler gar nicht mehr starten zu können) sollte es gehen, es auf Diskette einzurichten. Dann das Ubuntu auf der HDD starten und von da Grub auf die Festplatte parken.
Im Grunde passiert bei der Ubuntu-Installation nämlich nichts spannendes, es wird einfach das System auf die Platte kopiert. Hardware-Erkennung läuft unter Linux ja ständig und es werden dynamisch die richtigen Treiber geladen. Daher kann man auch ohne Probleme die komplette Hardware wechseln und hat dadurch keinen Aufwand mit der Software.

Alternativ kannst du auch die Festplatte in einen anderen Computer einbauen, Ubuntu da installieren und die Platte dann wieder zurück in den Computer ohne CD-Laufwerk stecken. Allerdings sehe ich Probleme, eine HDD aus einem Laptop aus- und einzubauen.


----------



## Mojo (25. Oktober 2008)

Esrtmal Danke für die Antworten, hat mir aber bis jett nichts gebracht  



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du auch die Festplatte in einen anderen Computer einbauen, Ubuntu da installieren und die Platte dann wieder zurück in den Computer ohne CD-Laufwerk stecken. Allerdings sehe ich Probleme, eine HDD aus einem Laptop aus- und einzubauen.


 
Ausbauen ist kein Problem nur das anschließen an einem andren PC.

Ich hab die Installation zum Laufen gebracht, allerdings ist bei der Partitionierung etwas schief gelaufen und jetzt ist die Festplatte leer 
Ich werd jetzt noch probieren von USB zu booten (wenn ich eine gescheite Anleitung finde).


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn bei der Partitionierung was schief läuft, solltest du doch einfach neu partitionieren können. Ansonsten habe ich grade folgende News gelesen:
[Phoronix] Ubuntu's Live USB Disk Creator


----------



## Mojo (25. Oktober 2008)

Ja die ganzen Daten sind halt weg 
Das mit der USB Disk ist dann für eine CD die man über eine externes CD/DVD Laufwerk startet oder für nen USB stick. Hab ichs richtig verstanden? 
Naja auf jedenfall ist es glaub ein gutes Tool. Muss mich halt noch etwas gedulten.
Ach ja nochwas hat jemand Erfahrung mit Netzwerkinstallationen?


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieses USB-Stick-Vorbereitungs-Tool ist dazu da, einen bootbaren USB-Stick zu erstellen. Ob du das mit nem externen CD-Laufwerk auf dem Laptop oder an nem anderen Computer machst, ist deine Sache. Allerdings brauchst du den Stick ja gar nicht mehr, wenn du schon ein externes CD-Laufwerk hast.
Sollte wie folgt funktionieren: Irgendwo Ubuntu starten. Dort den Live-USB-Disk-Creator ausführen und mit dem so vorbereiteten Stick dein Laptop starten. Allerdings sehe ich keinen Vorteil dieser Methode, wenn du Ubuntu doch ohnehin fest installieren willst und die HDD ausbauen kannst.

PS: Partitionieren geht meiner Erfahrung nach am besten mit "gparted". Das hat mich noch nie enttäuscht (ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen kommerziellen Programmen).


----------



## k-b (26. Oktober 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> PS: Partitionieren geht meiner Erfahrung nach am besten mit "gparted". Das hat mich noch nie enttäuscht (ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen kommerziellen Programmen).


Dito!! Absolut solides Programm. Kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen.


----------



## Mojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Partitionieren war ja bei der Installation selber, da startet dann so ein Partitionsmanager, ich hatte ja davor extra eine Partition erstellt, konnte die aber nicht zum Installieren nehmen keine Ahnung warum.



> Dieses USB-Stick-Vorbereitungs-Tool ist dazu da, einen bootbaren USB-Stick zu erstellen. Ob du das mit nem externen CD-Laufwerk auf dem Laptop oder an nem anderen Computer machst, ist deine Sache. Allerdings brauchst du den Stick ja gar nicht mehr, wenn du schon ein externes CD-Laufwerk hast.
> Sollte wie folgt funktionieren: Irgendwo Ubuntu starten. Dort den Live-USB-Disk-Creator ausführen und mit dem so vorbereiteten Stick dein Laptop starten. Allerdings sehe ich keinen Vorteil dieser Methode, wenn du Ubuntu doch ohnehin fest installieren willst und die HDD ausbauen kannst.



Das Problem ist ja nur dass ich nicht von dem externen LW booten lassen kann weil er es anscheinend nicht erkennt. Beim USB Stick ist es das Gleiche.
Wisst ihr ob es eine Art Bootdiskette gibt mit der man dann auf das ext. LW zugreifen kann?


----------



## rebel4life (26. Oktober 2008)

Du könntest auch Grub auf der Diskette installieren und dann mit diesem die Installation von USB starten. Alternativ wäre auch noch eine Installation über das Netzwerk möglich, dafür bräuchtest du aber einen Boot Rom in deinem Notebook, wenn du Glück hast, muss du nur einen tFTP Server aufsetzen und kannst dann gleich den Bootrom bespielen und losinstallieren.


----------



## Mojo (26. Oktober 2008)

Ist das schwer USB mit Grub zu starten?

Ja das mit der Netzwerkinstallation hab ich mir auch schon überlegt war mir dann jedoch etwas kompliziert. Ich werd dann jetzt dochj mal die Grub Variante Probieren.


----------



## Mojo (27. Oktober 2008)

Das mit Grub hat nicht geklappt.
Ich machs mit der Netzwerkinstallation. Kann ich dann auf meinem Desktop PC diesen FTP Server aufsetzen und dann über die Lanboot Funktion booten lassen?


----------



## amdintel (27. Oktober 2008)

*über Lan bwz. über den Netzwerk Anschluss kann man das machen *
*auf einen 2. PC zugreifen der ein DVD LW hat,*
*es muss nur halt so eingerichtet sein, *
*das man das über  Netzwerk  so machen kann.*
*freigabe  aktiveren (mit einem  Corss Netzwerk Kabel z.b. )*


----------



## Mojo (27. Oktober 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> *über Lan bwz. über den Netzwerk Anschluss kann man das machen *
> *auf einen 2. PC zugreifen der ein DVD LW hat,*
> *es muss nur halt so eingerichtet sein, *
> *das man das über  Netzwerk  so machen kann.*
> *freigabe  aktiveren (mit einem  Corss Netzwerk Kabel z.b. )*



Das ist mir schon klar.
Es geht eigentlich nur ums einrichten.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Oktober 2008)

Du brauchst keinen FTP Server, sondern einen tFTP Server.
Meiner Meinung nach passt die Aussage von "amdintel" gar nicht zum Thema, denn wir reden hier nicht von Dateiübertragungen im Sinne von "Klickundkopier" ála Windows, sondern von einem Server, welcher dazu dient, dass ein anderer PC über das Netzwerk sein Betriebssystem laden kann. Dafür braucht man auch nicht umbedingt ein gekreuztes Kabel, es geht z.B. auch mit einem Switch, jedoch ist das relativ unwichtig. Ein DVD Laufwerk braucht man erst recht nicht, die Dateien können auch von der Festplatte bezogen werden, was auch aus Gründen der Übertragungsrate vorzuziehen wäre.
Hier mal eine Anleitung:
Installing Debian GNU/Linux via the Internet


----------

